# TeXaS FuNkS builds and W.I.P.



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..whats up guys? im new to the forum..i have checked it out alot in the past years..but never posted..or even had an account..just recently i got more into it.and thanx to mistabuggs for getting me back in the game..and hookin me up to get started! its going to be slow at first..with graduation riht around the corner..and alot of school stuff..but it will pick up..so keep checkin back. thanx!



first off..a cadillac 2-door..not sure what route to go here..either a dancer? or..use the rivi as a donor and make a static model? what do you guys think? still need to figure out what kind of wheels to use..or where to get them..any ideas? all help is appreciated!









next..a 57 chevy..this one..is going to be as pro touring i think..not too sure..maybe rat rod type..ill see as i go along with body work and stuff.









thanx again to mistabuggs! the help was appreciated homie!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good so far man, keep it up!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..i got the caddy painted..and cleared..added a lil detail to the bumbers..sorry..i kno their still primered..but i have no idea what to do to them..should i paint them body color? paint them silver..not sure..im sorry about the pics..my cam is dead..these are form my cell phone..will have better ones tomorro. thanx for looking!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that cadillac resin?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

nah..its a body from the lindberg hoppers i think...?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres what i've gotten on the cadillac so far...decided to go hopper..wish i kuld get some interior guts or balck windows all around? anyone have some? thanx for looking!

i used the u-bar method up front..in the back i use the method some people use on the bed dancer trucks..the upside down u-bar with a shift as a guid..but i made it out of plastic..and has it so it locks at full lift..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hmm..so i noticed i didnt get much feedback..so..i tore the suspension in the rear of the caddy apart..to see if i kuld do something that may appeal more to you guys..i realize hydros really isnt the in thing..probably lack of detail..so i did something a lil bit different than the old..plain..front and back u bar..lets see..

first..i cut the back of the chassis at the wheel wells and glued the interior bucket on to use the wells in the back..i used two rivets as shock..and i put some springs from pens te get them back up quick when the switch is let go...i decided to go with interior..although i really need some windows for this car (any help guys?) and i put some brackets on the rearend for the shock..now i need to add a driveshaft..and a bar at the top of the show for the wire from the motor.. hope you like. let me know what you guys think.


























shox and brackets for rearend

































rearend on and hooked

























thanx again for looking! any and all comments/suggestions welcome! but if you want to dog..plz..keep it to yourself.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin better but yea..... most of the homies here are into th detail stuff... personally i think the hoppers are too toy-like unless you get into stuff like jevries real deal.... but he don't wanna share with the homies how he did it cuz he wanna be a millionaire.... :uh:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2008, 11:02 PM~10802055
> *lookin better but yea..... most of the homies here are into th detail stuff... personally i think the hoppers are too toy-like unless you get into stuff like jevries real deal.... but he don't wanna share with the homies how he did it cuz he wanna be a millionaire....  :uh:
> *


yea..i kno what you mean..i've noticed it too..but details to me arent much..unless they actually do something? and yea..jevries real deal is bad as hell..i have been planning something lke tht..but i just cant get how he got the fromt suspension to work..but ill get it sooner or later. lol..thanx for the comments tho bro!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ok..i also have an updatte on the 57. i decided to go pro touring.the paint is going to be a chevrolet red-orange with a white top..havent started body work because i am unsure on whether u shuld shave off all the moldings..i put a notch in the rear..i kno theres no axle now..the piece of plastis is just there to measure for how much i have to cut the axle..the interior tub has been cut out for the tubs in the rear (no pics of the tub yet) this one will be a slower build..i am havin my graduation party on friday..so hopefully that means $$ to ordear a 572 big block from scale dreams :biggrin: thanx for looking guys!

i know..chassis is rough right now..its not even close to done yet..

























































mock up
























wheels









thanx again for looking guys!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats a monster notch man :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2008, 11:31 PM~10802333
> *thats a monster notch man  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx! wanted it to lay frame..and the wheels were BIG..itgot a lil too hot tho welding the notch on..and the frame got a lil weak but its a good thing i learned plastic welding in collision repair. im hoping to do an adjustanble suspension. thanx for the comments! all appreciated!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well damn..nephew came in..and while running out dropped he caddy chassis..and he stepped on it..chassis is destroyed..damn..have to start again...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that sucks. but i strongly agree with rollinoldskool


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2008, 12:37 AM~10802782
> *that sucks. but i strongly agree with rollinoldskool
> *


yea...i mean..thats how it is..but everyones into different things..thats why im trying to involve more stuff into the thing..but im good with electronics and stuff..it helps me calm down..and just get away..but its not always easy to install stereo systems at nite.. :uh: soo..i build models..and add a lil of tht into it. just my thing...but..i also want to do some good detail stuff..thus..the 57. but thanx for the comments. all and any welcome!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..after a long night..the caddilac has a new chassis..and way better than before..and it also works alot better than before..here are some updated pics..ill get a video up soon..


























































and a new project..it is going to have a full interior..and motor..with..rc controlled suspension using small rc servo motors..


























any and all comments welcome! thanx for looking guys!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got the bomd painted..and rear suspension started..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jun 5 2008, 07:40 PM~10810566
> *got the bomd painted..and rear suspension started..
> 
> 
> ...


what are those?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2008, 11:56 PM~10810640
> *what are those?
> *


they are my clinders for the rear..i kn most of them are straight in most adjustable suspensions..but i had to bend the top so the servo will have something to grip..and when it does it will push the cylinder and axle down..get it? im almost done mocking it all up..pics soon...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:scrutinize:

going for a real deal bomb?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

same concept it seems....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 6 2008, 12:25 AM~10810796
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> going for a real deal bomb?
> *


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 12:26 AM~10810805
> *same concept it seems....
> *


yea..same concept..granted..wont be as nice..cuz i kno im not tht ood yet..but ill see what i can do.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

biggs had some straight cyliners that had some bent tubing going TO it but i dont think it was part OF it


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 12:33 AM~10810837
> *biggs had some straight cyliners that had some bent tubing going TO it but i dont think it was part OF it
> *


hmm..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 12:33 AM~10810837
> *biggs had some straight cyliners that had some bent tubing going TO it but i dont think it was part OF it
> *


hmm..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey guys. well..i got the bel air painted..waiting on white for the top and the inserts..then foil and clear..i put some show on the rear alraeady and its working pretty well..need to start interior..and order a motor..



















































the bomb has all suspension done..its working good also..still not sure on how to get the front to work off the motors..but ill figure something out..the chassis is almost ready to be painted..so i shuld have the lines and electronics to the back hooked up soon.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks decent


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jun 9 2008, 05:20 PM~10832351
> *this is a bomb i been working on..full workin suspension tht will be controlled by 4 small motors hidden in truck and interior..is going to have full interior motor nd all the details.  :biggrin:
> the bomb has all suspension done..its working good also..still not sure on how to get the front to work off the motors..but ill figure something out..the chassis is almost ready to be painted..so i shuld have the lines and electronics to the back hooked up soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

comments? anyone? all comments welcome and appreciated! thanx!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so are you keeping the car like that or painting it a diff color?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2008, 07:03 PM~10832977
> *so are you keeping the car like that or painting it a diff color?
> *


im not sure..i kind of like th old school look..so i may foil it and clear..and put some nice chrome d'z on it..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well damn..i got an interior for the cadillac..so i decided to repaint it too...well..after primer i started to lay down the base coat..and the body slipped of the hanger and fell on the garage floor..so now i got metl shavings in the paint (talk about metal flake..lol) damn..now i gtta wait til mornin and sand it down again! :angry: 

also..btw..does anyone have any windows i kuld put in this car? or know where i kuld get some? any help would be appreciated! thanx!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..got some stuff done to the 57..i got the top painted..and side moldings painted in the middle..i got some of the foil started..and front wheels and suspension are done..more to come soon...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

oh yea..im back..lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got bored..so i had an idea for a new model..maybe new paint job on my truck..what do you think?

outline








rims and headlights








grill and plate








graphics








bottom color








middle color








top color









hope you like! any and all comments welcome!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thatd be a sick idea homie, you should do it, and another thing, the way to make the blue chev look more realistic locked up in the front, u should use upper a arms to keep them in. just a tip to go by


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 11:30 AM~10873380
> *thatd be a sick idea homie, you should do it, and another thing, the way to make the blue chev look more realistic locked up in the front, u should use upper a arms to keep them in. just a tip to go by
> *


thanx bro. and yea..i have been makins some..bt they keep stumping me..and i want the camber like that..because on some cars the extended upper arms push them that way..and then tuck them in when its lower..im just havein alot of trouble making them. lol..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

oh..and thanx for the tip homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

use some alluminum tubing, then bend it to an a arm shape and squeeze the ^ part of it, then drill a hole...thats what i did.
and another thing, the only cars ive seen locked up like that are the ones that have their a arms extended like 2 inches, and they stay like that no matter what position the car is in.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

cool..i'll see if i can find some aluminum tube... n yea..it wont be that much..right now its a lil bit ridiculous on the bomb...but..have u ever seen like trucks with bags? even some impalas..at full drop the whells tuck in..over negative camber angle..and at full lift..sometimes they give u tht bulldog look..over positive camber... and gain..thanx for the help..but were kuld i find some of this tubing?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i get mine at hobbytown USA


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 11:48 AM~10873469
> *i get mine at hobbytown USA
> *


hmm..damn..i dnt think we have one of those here..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well othr ppl no where to get some,, but thats the only place im certain of that has some..whats ur zip code?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 11:52 AM~10873504
> *well othr ppl no where to get some,, but thats the only place im certain of that has some..whats ur zip code?
> *


its 79413


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

theres a few out there,,,,,i would try hobbylobby and My Hobby Shopp there too. there all like a block away from eachother so..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ok cool..i go to hobby lobby...didnt know it was the same thing..and ill try the other place if not there..thanx a lot lil homie..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn! i am bored! and havin builders block like a mutha!!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jun 17 2008, 10:00 PM~10893183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx! too bad i smudge the silver when doin the graphix.  lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: YOU GOTZ MADD SKILLZ BRO!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 18 2008, 05:33 PM~10899959
> *:biggrin:  YOU GOTZ MADD SKILLZ BRO!!
> *


 :cheesy: thanx bro!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Did you find an engine for that 57 yet? :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jun 21 2008, 03:37 PM~10920766
> *Did you find an engine for that 57 yet?  :biggrin:
> *


 haha..sure did! thanx again bro! shuld get back on it soon!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that 57 and i like ur drawings thats something i like to do u should get the 454 ss kit or the boyd hauler and build it its a nice concept


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 22 2008, 08:18 AM~10924147
> *i like that 57 and i like ur drawings thats something i like to do u should get the 454 ss kit or the boyd hauler and build it its a nice concept
> *


yea..trying to slowly add cash to my model car fund. thts the kit i want to get so i can hopefully start it.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

oh yes..and thanx for the kind words ky!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got some work don to the 57. got motor built..not sure of whether to stay with this..or go ahead with the zr-1 (kinda want to save for better project) i got the exhaust and suspension done..interior started. better pics when i find my camera.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

also have this in mind.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn...cant wait for my caddy kit to come in either! hno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jun 15 2008, 03:12 AM~10872275
> *oh yea..im back..lol
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A BADASS DRAWING!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 30 2008, 11:19 AM~10980332
> *NOW THATS A BADASS DRAWING!
> *


thanx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got some more done to the 57. i scratched the posable suspension. super glue got into my a-arm joints and i really didnt feel like making new ones lol. i got exhaust done and frame pretty much done. interior i got started doing the notch hump. heres what i got so far.








































































any and all comments welcome! thanx for looking! updates on my new caddy soon! the drawing is coming to life as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

alrite..i was looking at the 57...and it looks bland. shuld i two tone it? top black bottom orange..or top half white and bottom orange..or does it look good as is?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what kinda paint are you usein? and do you plan on dippin it and startin over on the paint? or just goin over the orange with a color?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

im using duplicolor rattle cans. im just planning on going over the orange. wuld this be a good idea?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im sure it can be done,but can cause the paint to end up to thick,i would dip it in some dot3 break fluid and start it over. if you have any questions...... just hit me up.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ok. cool. i think i have some brake fluid lyin around. im not sure abt the look. but im gunna go for it. thanx homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11037002
> *ok. cool. i think i have some brake fluid lyin around. im not sure abt the look. but im gunna go for it. thanx homie
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo if you dont have break fluid around 
go get castrol super clean for concreat clean up its faster then the regular superclean and it dont harm your model


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont like the CSC....... it takes to long and doesnt take all the paint off. dot 3 is the best bet, but just my .O2


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

cool. thanx for the info guys! i found some brake fluid. but now im not sure it'll look right two tone half n half. :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 8 2008, 09:16 PM~11042278
> *cool. thanx for the info guys! i found some brake fluid. but now im not sure it'll look right two tone half n half. :uh:
> *


  IT WILL !!

just do ur best thats all that matters


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin: thanx homie. i guess i shall!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn..well looks like modelings gunna have to be put on hold for a while. just finish up wht i gt now. but now all my money has to go to fix my baby  guess tht means no rims for my caddy.  lol..damn.


before.









after. we removed the L88 scoop..for a 6 inch cowl..that was supposed to cover a 383 sbc with tunnelram and dual quads. now the motor is just going to sit in the garage now too.  

















































in other news. :biggrin: : got some parts in from twinn and custombuilder. was it a pain! but got front a arms set up on caddy! im not sure whether i shuld juice it..or just leave it posable. ill have pics as soon as camera charges. thanx for looking.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

new project! 

this is started from a donk kit. 
has motor from a corvette zr-1 .


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

gt the chassis painted. now firewall and wheeltub mock up will begin when the rims get here. painted the originals black..and im actually liking it. so now i ask..shuld i keep the stock black ones on? or go with some pegasus chrome t's? 19 in front 23 in back.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

herm i dont know but i think ive seen that kit befor  
my vote keep it as is


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you dip that 57 yet? :dunno:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jul 17 2008, 05:49 PM~11114666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and no..lol..i got builders block. (and money block) lol..so i dnt want to until i get the spray paint.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

:0







:0 


anyone want more?  :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

More! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..so far all i have done is prime..as u can see from the sneak peek in the background. lol. i cant really gt started on mods until the rims get here and i know where to cut the bed and frame and such. but heres some pics of the start.









hoping to look like this in the next few weeks or so. got all the paint and all..just waiting on rims.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jun 30 2008, 12:21 AM~10978543
> *damn...cant wait for my caddy kit to come in either! hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 your the fuckin man bro i wish i could draw like that. good work though


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 20 2008, 12:33 AM~11130427
> *:0 your the fuckin man bro i wish i could draw like that. good work though
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

moldings shaved. bed cut out.notch started.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got a few more updates and some more done..got interior started..motor wired and assembled..chassis painted and mocked up..i also started to try my own cowl..seemed to come out pretty good. just waiting to buy some putty to finish body and get ready for paint!
























































hmm..now thinkin of doing a matchin paint scheme on the impy








..and i may get another 19/23 pegasus t combo..i really didnt like the look of the truck..so i may do 23's all the way around on it..and use the 19's on the impy. let me know what u think. thanx for looking. any and all comments welcome!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn alot of ppl come in here..but no one leaves tracks. lol. 

anyways..need some help...would it be safe to use the same putty i use to fill in pin holes and small scratches on a real car..to do the body work on my models?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Texas, you got one bad ass truck coming along. Hey, I sent that hood out this afternoon. let me know when you get it. And as far as the putty goes, I havent tried it, but I have heard that it does work.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2008, 09:57 PM~11154804
> *Damn Texas, you got one bad ass truck coming along. Hey, I sent that hood out this afternoon. let me know when you get it. And as far as the putty goes, I havent tried it, but I have heard that it does work.
> *


cool! thanx again homie! let me kno if u ever need anything!


yea..its coming along pretty good. kinda messed up the hood trying to do the cowl. and thanx for the info. i'll just go ahead and try it. if nt..ehh..i can fix it. lol. thanx for the comment!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

motors from my models.

454ss motor. of course..on a project u cant go with a plain jane tbi sooo....i went with a 1050 dominator to spruce it up a bit. 

















impala motor. from a corvetter zr-1. its a lt-5









motor from 57 chevy. 396 big block. high rise tunnel ram. (need carbs for this..if anyone has some PM me..i eally want some more dominators..but anything will work.) 

















and got bored waiting for parts. so started a cadillac.


















any and all comments welcome! thanx for looking!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good homie


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got some more pics for you guys! got some frame n notch pics. i did a triangulated four link on it. and a notch. not sure if i want to tub it and cover the frame. oh..anyone know where to get sheets of styrene from? my source back in the day is no longer around. lol. let me kno! well..enjoy!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

clean rides


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I think the truck would look better with 23's all around.. Not sure on the impy though. I kinda like it with the black wheels..


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the frame work is clean.and the paint looks like its guna be sick too.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Truck man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jul 24 2008, 07:22 PM~11171906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie! just waiting on putty to start doing the body work to wrap this sucker up!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 24 2008, 07:52 PM~11172132
> *Nice Truck man.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hella nice work bro. and go with the 23s all around on the ss454.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the 454ss the hood came out nice and if u r talkin about bondo spot glazing putty thats what i use


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 25 2008, 03:37 AM~11175563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx! and thts what i was talking about. too bad the tube hardened up..gotta get more to finish body work! thanks for the compliments!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..got some updates on the 454SS!! got some putty..so i shaved the tailgate handle, door handles, and started work on the cowl. and..since i am going with 23's all around..had to redo the stance..since i have to switch out the 19's i have to cut the inner fender to get it to sit rite..well..i didnt want tht haf assed look. just cut off..so i made some out of plastic and smoothed them out..not done yet but you get the picture..firewall is in progress of being shaved..and i woke up last nite to alot of thoughts going aound about the inside of the bed! so i need more plastic now! well..enjoy what i got for now!!


















































any and all comments welcome! thanx for looking!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dude, that truck is gonna be super sick once you finish it. What are your plans for the bed?? Are you gonna make a notch cover?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2008, 08:07 PM~11200949
> *dude, that truck is gonna be super sick once you finish it. What are your plans for the bed?? Are you gonna make a notch cover?
> *


thanx homie..havet gone into a model this much before..ever. so im proud. but im not sue if i want a notch cover..i may make the frame a lil more..to show it off..and make a notch valley..with chevy emblems cut out and pluxi glass covering the emblem..and behind them the compressors and tank.or just raise the center of the floor i cut out..OR make a notch cover..so many options..i gotta draw it out first to see what i like. lol. thanx for the feedback tho bro!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

havent gotten much done..been working too late..and way too tired. but..put some bondo on the fender wells and got them sanded down a bit..got the hood sanded a bit also. got the firewall pushed back a bit also. enjoy!










































and again..thanx for looking! any and all comments welcome!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 1 2008, 07:47 AM~11232302
> *Looking good.
> *


thanx homie.



got some new updates. took a beak on the truck. got some suprises for it.  

on the bench now is the impy..gt some new wheels for it from the new camaro..and started working on the fender wells.


















































thanx for looking. any and all comments welcome.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got alot on my plate..dont know what to continue. lol








got a cadillac back on..painted it a whle ago...sorry its so dusty..has adjustable susp. in font and back.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice progress on that truck. the front cap looking nice and clean. cool impala too.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 2 2008, 11:15 AM~11241288
> *nice progress on that truck. the front cap looking nice and clean. cool impala too.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i woke up this morning with the urge to cut plastic!!

where did the front and back of my camaro go?! :biggrin:  























































i said i had some suprises for the truck! i originaly wanted a mild custom street truck..but i couldnt help myself. local hobby shop had the camaro for 7 bux. cant pass tht up! so..here we go.
























:cheesy: also using the motor and interior from the camaro on this one. enjoy. any and all comments welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got some new updates. got the nothch and wheel wells started in the rear..also the first coat of bondo laid and sanded.
















engine mock-up








front and rear
















got interior started. door panel and tub shortened.


























i am thinking very seriously about opening up the doors suicide..what do you guys think?

thanx for looking! any and all comments welcome!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i like this truck, you add some real cool ideas with the camaro parts


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Love all the project you got there :yes:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak+Aug 3 2008, 05:16 AM~11245582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

truck looks good...any idea for how your goin to do the paint.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 3 2008, 11:40 AM~11246826
> *truck looks good...any idea for how your goin to do the paint.
> *


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got bed cover started. has the humps from the camaro inteior tht flows into the seats.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

idea thrown the window


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummmm no....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11250270
> *ummmm no....
> *


lol..yea..thts wht i was thinkin..i started molding it and shapin..thought id have a camper and a bed cover options...but i dnt like the camper idea now tht i pay close attn to it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Texas, you got some serious shit goin on that truck. That is awesome work with the camaro taillights, and the bed cover. But dont put that camaro top on the bed as a camper. It dont look right. Great work on this one bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2008, 06:07 PM~11250422
> *Damn Texas, you got some serious shit goin on that truck. That is awesome work with the camaro taillights, and the bed cover. But dont put that camaro top on the bed as a camper. It dont look right. Great work on this one bro!!
> *


x-2


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 3 2008, 10:07 PM~11250422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx homies :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 well idk know, it looks pretty cool to me jus because its different , but i definatly like that hood :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 02:24 AM~11252185
> *:0 well idk know, it looks pretty cool to me jus because its different , but i definatly like that hood  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx for all the great feedback guys! its greatly appreciated! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

havent done much lately. got motor in place where i want it. interiors mocked up..need to make back piece. and exhaust is done and mocked up. let me kno what you think so far.










































thanx for looking. all comments welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks bad ass bro. what did you use for the exsaust?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2008, 08:59 PM~11279445
> *looks bad ass bro. what did you use for the exsaust?
> *


thanx homie.

well..the mufflers are cut off the new camaro kit. then i used plastis tree pieces from the model kits. heat them up a bit to bend. and then glued them to the muffler. i guess some ound styrene would work too..but hey..who doesnt have plastic tree pieces? lol.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 6 2008, 09:04 PM~11279498
> *thanx homie.
> 
> well..the mufflers are cut off the new camaro kit. then i used plastis tree pieces from the model kits. heat them up a bit to bend. and then glued them to the muffler. i guess some ound styrene would work too..but hey..who doesnt have plastic tree pieces? lol.
> *




x2!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Aug 6 2008, 09:16 PM~11279654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well.got my package from phatras today! so i got the 23's all the way around on the truck. and a new project. :biggrin: 








































69 chevelle








the 19's and 23's combo worked perfect for this build.

































any and all comments welcome! thanx for looking!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..my g/f liked the model thing..and when we were at hastings they had the tokyo drift kits on sale. they had the for 5 bux. so i suggested if shed liek to build one..and she liked the idea. he sister's b/f builds them and gt he sister to build one..so she wanted to show her up. (sisterly love. lol) her sis did the new camaro. but only painted the body (and brushed it on) so i introduced my girl to rattle cans and painters tape. this is what we got. i'll keep updated on the rest of the build. thanx for looking. and take it easy plz. her first build ever. 


























shoot..she even has the engine compartment and under hood done in flat black. and i kno the kit didnt come with a cut hood. i let her have the blower from my chevelle to make this thing a lil more appealing.

















thanx for looking. any and all comments welcome.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ok..so she finished her monte. and remmber. this is her first build ever! i just overlooked..gave he pointers as she went along. and she did a geat job. she painted glued fit everything herself. she even foiled it. she even borrowed some aluminum tube from my bench and made her a hard radiator hose. lol. only bad part was the stripes on the back cracked. bt the rest makes up for it. enjoy.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn man she builds better then you.. LMAO.. j/k.. looks real good for a first timer.. Ive been with my girl over tens years. I have tons of model shit everywhere.. She has never touched one and refuses to..Ya got yourself a good one.. be good to her... Tell her great job.. She plan on doing another one?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on that monte for a first build! tell he she did a great job!!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Aug 9 2008, 11:30 PM~11304241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thanx to both of you! i will let her kno. thanx guys.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 12:36 AM~11304274
> *nice work on that monte for a first build! tell he she  did a great job!!!
> *


x2 !!!!
thats cool she wants to build.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 10 2008, 09:48 AM~11305674
> *x2 !!!!
> thats cool she wants to build.
> *


thanx for the kind words homie.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..got a lil work done to the chevelle. i was at wal-mart and saw the 1/32 scale jada camaros. and they had these wheels on them..i just had to trade out the pegasus t's for the rallies. in my opinion it looks much better. used the motor i was originally gunna use on my truck on this..and put some aluminum radiator hoses. hood has to be dipped and repainted. well..enjoy!



























































thanx for looking! any and all comments welcome!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

did some work on the truck.

























i used the body of a pen. (thanx [email protected] for the idea) and i capped the ends with styrene. i drilled a small hole in the bottom and put in a saringe (spell check. lol) i heated up the cap ends then added pressure to bubbl it out.  now..add some putty and smooth. now i gt an ai tank.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

just test fitting everything. what do you guys think so far?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got a little done to the truck last nite. i made a hinge for the bed cover..and put a swing stand on it..although..it looks a little thick now..i may remake it..let me kno what you guys think.

































































im also thinking about sending this to someone to get painted. im afraid after all this work to do it with rattle cans..and get dirt in it..because i dnt have a booth. let me know whats up guys. thanx for looking..any and all comments welcome.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik, from the visible pics


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2008, 03:21 PM~11326020
> *looks sik, from the visible pics
> *


thanx homie!

yea..srry guys..i been doing some work in photo bucket..i never had anything in albums..it was just there..well it got a bit overwhelming so i have been moving it all around. sorry if some pics cant be seen.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i like how those lowprows look, what car did u get them from ?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2008, 04:04 PM~11326375
> *i like how those lowprows look, what car did u get them from ?
> *


which ones bro? from the chevelle?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

they came off of a 1/32 scale big time muscle camaro by jada toys. I got the car for like 5 bux. came with the rims and tires.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got some work done to a caddy i started a while back. has adjustable suspension. i started plumbing the pump..this is my first time..so any comments or ideas how to do it better are fine with me. 

































































thanx for looking. any and all comments welcome.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Those look like 1" gardenhoses, hit up the craft store and find something smaller! Looks good otherwise


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 15 2008, 09:17 AM~11350763
> *Those look like 1" gardenhoses, hit up the craft store and find something smaller!  Looks good otherwise
> *


kool. i thought they looked a lil big. lol. i'll see if i can find something smaller.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU USE THE FISHING LINE FOR.....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

used to use it on my hoppers and dancers. or really think line painted for spark plug wires.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..i wanted to do a quick build of a mild street tuck..lowered with custom paint.. to get rid of my builders block on my 454SS..well..i just could not help my self. i started with a 99 silveado kit..and well..the rest..u will enjoy.  

stock truck

















well..then i cut out the b pillar..and decided to lengthen the door.
















decided to cut the door out..didnt want a full door..so i ran up the a-arm a bit..and gonna shave the rest









now..it looked good..but not good enough..it needed something else..to really let the full open windows and long doors get tht..uniqueness i was looking for...soooo...chop top


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE! looks sweet without the pillar!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 17 2008, 04:28 PM~11366001
> *NICE! looks sweet without the pillar!
> *


thanx homie.


this is wht the plan is..low and fast! this motor is borrowed from my chevelle..but sits abt the height i want it..which is why i need a blower assembly for a big block chevy. i am also thinking abt using some wheels from a jada rat rod or something. and also putting an escalade clip on it. body work started. heres what i got so far.  

































































thanx for looking. any and all comments welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats gonna look bad ass bro. keep that good work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is gonna be one sick silverado. Great work


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 17 2008, 10:32 PM~11368704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo foo pm me i need to know whats going on in our deal


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That truck is wickit bro


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Aug 18 2008, 10:50 AM~11371508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

gonna send out that bed later this week...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 18 2008, 01:03 PM~11372582
> *gonna send out that bed later this week...
> *


no prob homie. no rush.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..got both doors cut and hinged..got it sanded down. and alight prime to see where im at body work wise. motor is sitting a lil bit high rite now..the alternator wont stick out..

















































thanx for looking. any and al comments welcome!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

did you have to trim the bottom of the front bumper so the truck would lay out?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2008, 04:12 PM~11376694
> *did you have to trim the bottom of the front bumper so the truck would lay out?
> *


hmmm thats what it looks like in the pic :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 18 2008, 08:12 PM~11376694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> *hmmm thats what it looks like in the pic *


Couldnt tell. My eyes arent what they used to be. ANYWAYZ


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

got both doors hinged. they are suicide now.  enjoy


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ok..when i first cut the door..i had NO idea what i was doing. lol..first time ever opening up doors. i was so frustrated..i put it on back burner..and started the silverado..afte i jambed it..i decided to try this one again..and damn..its nothing like that one. i have looked at my 1:1 454 ss so many tims..and came up with this..turns out my trouble was..the chassis..i forgot the floor is molded in..and the interior bucket has a floor too..so..i notched the chassis a bit..and put the jambs on the inteior bucket. i got a few moe gaps to fill..but those are easier. let me know what u guys think of this...its in rough stages..but let me know what i could do to make it better.
























































thanx for looking. any and all comments welcome.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

So far all i can see is the doors sag when opened ! Repostion then upward to stay even when swinging open !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11397765
> *So  far  all i  can  see  is  the  doors  sag  when  opened  !    Repostion  then  upward  to  stay  even  when  swinging  open !
> *


yea..the tubing is too big for the wire. i gtta get smaller tube i think. because they arent tight either. :S but thanx for the feed back homie! :biggrin: i'll be sure to fix it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11397831
> *yea..the tubing is too big for the wire. i gtta get smaller tube i think. because they arent tight either. :S but thanx for the feed back homie!  :biggrin:  i'll be sure to fix it!
> *



Get your self som K&N 1/16TH TUBE AND .032 ROD ! Very nice fit and easy to work with ! All my hinge work is done with this stuff! 










NO SAG ! It hold the weight of a bondoed door even ! 


At first tape the door to the body to get the gaps and body lines even then just lightly tack glue the door on ! Un tape and open door ! if it sags down then reglue it at a slight pitch upwards! If it points in the air to much the aim it a slight ways downs ! Once you get it opening the right way the put the real glue job to it ! All the trail and error will pay off for you my freind trust me !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

thanx homie! where can i get this tubing? is there anywhere online. and whts the best glue to use? im fairly new to the model game..and i always just used superglue.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hobby shops, hardware stores , and R/C shops should have them and i only use Proweld and Superglue with a kicker ! My glues aren't cheap but well worth the money ! And i must say that if you are just getting into building kit you are doing more from the strt then i seen others do that have been in this for years ! Just ask for help when you need it and keep tring ! Your going to fail but the only way to over come that is to keep at it ! You should my ground zero ! I haven't always been a known build Tex! It take time bro !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 08:52 PM~11398258
> *Hobby  shops,  hardware  stores ,  and  R/C shops  should  have  them  and  i  only  use  Proweld  and  Superglue  with  a  kicker  !  My glues  aren't  cheap  but  well  worth  the  money  !  And  i  must  say  that  if  you are  just  getting  into  building  kit  you    are doing  more  from the  strt  then  i  seen others  do  that  have  been  in this  for  years !  Just  ask  for help  when you  need  it  and  keep  tring !  Your  going  to  fail  but  the  only  way  to  over come that  is  to  keep  at it !    You  should  my  ground  zero  !    I  haven't  always  been  a  known  build  Tex!  It  take  time  bro  !
> *



well said
i cant really add much to that
but i would suggest that you keep all your old builds to see how far you have come
i compared my shop truck cameo to my first lowrider cameo and wow i have changed thats what you should do
and remember dont let anything stop you
its your kit,your $,and your ideas fuck the haters
go look in my topic jrcash is hatting on me but 
1st he has nothing to show 
and 2nd there is no way in hell hes going to bring me down
keep going bro you'll have some A+ stuff on your shelf soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 20 2008, 09:52 PM~11398258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the advice homie! its very much appreciated!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

those trucks are crazy nice


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 21 2008, 09:44 AM~11401519
> *those trucks are crazy nice
> *


thanx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Texas, those are some bad ass trucks you got goin there. 
Hey, Undead, dont worry about jrcash trashin you. Maybe he is just fuckin with you, just to see if you gonna get your panties all wadded up bro.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2008, 09:13 PM~11407328
> *Texas, those are some bad ass trucks you got goin there.
> Hey, Undead, dont worry about jrcash trashin you. Maybe he is just fuckin with you, just to see if you gonna get your panties all wadded up bro.
> *


thanx for the kind works homie! just looking for something interesting to do to the inside of the bed on the silverado..and boy do i got some plans for the front end :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh man, I cant wait to see that. I just got a 1/20 scale Lindberg first generation S-10 today. I wanna suicide the doors and bodydrop it, but kinda nervous about opening the doors. Its not really the opening up Im worried about, its hinging them, but I gotta start somewhere.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

cool. i found the hinging easy..just got to use the right size wire like mini said..but..the jambing. thats a toughie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea that is gonna be a bitch. I gotta read back over what Mini was talkin about. THat dude got mad skillz.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2008, 09:32 PM~11407513
> *Yea that is gonna be a bitch. I gotta read back over what Mini was talkin about. THat dude got mad skillz.
> *


yea..he does. his work is mad crazy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2008, 10:32 PM~11407513
> *Yea that is gonna be a bitch. I gotta read back over what Mini was talkin about. THat dude got mad skillz.
> *


FOR YOU GUYS JUST STARTING OUT ON JAM WORK A QUICK EASY STEP IS FILL THE JAM WITH BODY FILLER BETWEEN THE BODY AND INTERIOR TUB ! Once it starts to harden pull on the body then on the interior tub ! 

Let the filler fall out and then sand it down to fit ! Do it in section ! Front , bottom, rear ! Then glue it back and you will have a nice jam ! 


On the door itself cut you door panel the lenght of the door to get the look you want then add the filler to the door and set the panel on top ! Once it dries trim it up drill your holes for your rod and your set ! :biggrin: 

The more you get into opening your kits up the better you'll get ! GO to plastic only where needed ! It is a ton of work to do it all out of plastic for some one just starting out !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11407620
> *FOR  YOU  GUYS  JUST  STARTING  OUT  ON  JAM  WORK    A  QUICK  EASY  STEP  IS  FILL  THE  JAM  WITH  BODY  FILLER  BETWEEN  THE  BODY  AND  INTERIOR  TUB !  Once it  starts  to  harden  pull on the  body  then  on the  interior tub  !
> 
> Let the  filler  fall  out  and  then  sand  it  down  to  fit  !    Do  it  in  section !  Front  ,  bottom, rear !  Then  glue  it  back    and you  will  have  a  nice  jam !
> ...


damn..i never even though of tht. im gonna try tha for sure. thanx for the tip mini!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks mini. That is a damn good idea. I got one question though. WHat is the best filler to use.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11407679
> *Thanks mini. That is a damn good idea. I got one question though. WHat is the best filler to use.
> *



I like to use EVER COAT METAL GLAZE ! its a 2 part self mix and runs about $25.00 but well worth the cost !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!! Definitely gonna get that.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

had some cars on clearance at wal-mart..got an idea.



















any and all comments welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well guys..this is what did today..got some interior done...it may be all for a couple of days..gt back surgery in the morning. gonna be out for a while.


























thanks for looking. any and all comments welcome!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres what i did today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good funk.

and ive been tryin to get minis door jams outa him for months now! 

thanks mini! and maybe you should do a step by step thread, so cats like me can see how its done! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2008, 07:32 PM~11445871
> *looks good funk.
> 
> and ive been tryin to get minis door jams outa him for months now!
> ...


thanx homie! 
and yea..than again mini for sharing this with us! just waiting on hinge material! and im getting back to work on these doors! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey guys..this is what i did yesterday..big thanks to rollinoldskool! helpd out a great deal! got the package yesterday homie! now..my truck has..well..i'll let the pics talk. :biggrin:


























:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

did a lil bit yesterday and this morning. thanks for the advice from mini..and supplies from rollin. no more door sag! and..the high build primer works so much better! decided to do a change on wheels. and the door panels from the silverado and caddy are too..bleh for something like this..plus it'd have to be filled to make the extend look good..so i had som aluminum sheet lying around..and made some..just arm rest and door handles made it look too plain..so i etched in some flames..and then colored them red. enjoy! :biggrin: 

































































any and all comments welcome! thanx for looking! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

TTT

Nice work on the builds.

Also Mini explains how to do use putty as an easier way to do door jams when you are first starting out on page 10.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i explained that...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 14 2008, 08:27 PM~11601899
> *TTT
> 
> Nice work on the builds.
> ...


thanx homie! and yea..tht was some good we got out of here! i"ll be back to building soon..got a new comp..and rearranging workspace..so between tht and file transfer and wht not..havent had much time..but soon enough!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 29 2008, 06:38 AM~11470730
> *did a lil bit yesterday and this morning. thanks for the advice from mini..and supplies from rollin. no more door sag! and..the high build primer works so much better! decided to do a change on wheels. and the door panels from the silverado and caddy are too..bleh for something like this..plus it'd have to be filled to make the extend look good..so i had som aluminum sheet lying around..and made some..just arm rest and door handles made it look too plain..so i etched in some flames..and then colored them red. enjoy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


glad you liked those wheels homie


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres my dually for the truck build off.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 08:48 PM~11602085
> *glad you liked those wheels homie
> *


sure did! thanx again homie!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

sick stuff texas!  
Truck is coming out real cool


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE..PM me offer..if u need more pics PM me too. :biggrin: 
















































































started as 454SS kit..has full custom paint job..custom cowl hood..custom frame..plumbed air tank and compressor and back bags..custom rims (pegasus 23" T's) has lt-1with spark plug wires..custom interior from 99silverado..opening doors..(lost jamb inserts) molded in custom tail lites from concept camaro..and front bummber also from concept camaro..99.9% done.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 16 2008, 02:22 AM~11613815
> *sick stuff texas!
> Truck is coming out real cool
> *


thanx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

just been experimentings making some dually rims and such.








































used to looke like these


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 i just thought of something:
what if you kinda twisted the spokes?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wooo that truck came out kickn , you drew a plan out and stuck with it badd ass.if you sell that truck are you selling the drawing too?(not intrested)
anyways them dully rims look realy good.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin ghood homie that idea with the dually wheels came out nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

puttin it down homie..................... very nice work and ideas :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

puttin it down homie..................... very nice work and ideas :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 23 2008, 04:43 PM~11678046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

just something to kill time while waiting for parts
























:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i wanna see what you do with the LRE :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 08:20 PM~11796859
> *i wanna see what you do with the LRE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lemme get some pics


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11796722
> *just something to kill time while waiting for parts
> 
> 
> ...




looks good


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 6 2008, 08:32 PM~11797020
> *looks good
> *


thnx homie! 


here ya go spike!









































more of the promo


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet. but ya may wanna change the exhaust manifolds lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 09:10 PM~11797501
> *sweet. but ya may wanna change the exhaust manifolds lol
> *


lol.def..gunna use the ones from the kit..trying to find a fleetside for it tho.. :biggrin:


some of the crew! "MY heavy chevy's!" :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

did some work to my chop


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good gonna b tight when its done


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

for sale or trade! PM me offers! first time with doors..and graphics..really love this truck..but need some cash bad..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 1 2008, 01:44 PM~12033533
> *for sale or trade! PM me offers! first time with doors..and graphics..really love this truck..but need some cash bad..
> 
> 
> ...


30 shipped? anyone? thts parts alone!


----------

